# Broken MAP/BARO sensor solenoid on 1996 D21 (KA24 2.4L)



## jimcasada (9 mo ago)

Somehow, when I pulled the engine out of my truck to rebuild it, I broke off the MAP/BARO sensor solenoid. At the time, I thought that what I had broken was the EGR vacuum vapor canister purge solenoid, so I ordered one on eBay (part #14956-31U00) and it seemed to fit perfectly (even though it had a different color connector). So now, I have this vehicle all back together and I'm getting codes P1105, P1130, P0446, and P0450. Otherwise, it rides & drives great. 

Some of these codes may have to do with the fact that I put a bypass tube in place of the catalytic converter temporarily until I can get it to the muffler shop to install the new one I have, but I'm thinking most of these codes are because I put that wrong solenoid in. I've been looking everywhere for a part called the MAP/BARO sensor solenoid, but not having much luck. Can anyone provide me we the correct part number or offer any other suggestion that would work? 

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

P1105: malfunction with the Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP)/Barometric (BARO) pressure switch solenoid valve
P1130: swirl control valve control solenoid valve voltage is off
P0446: fault or restriction at the vent control part of the Evaporative emission control system (EVAP)
P0450: fuel cap is not on tight causing EVAP system to malfunction

1st, make sure the gas cap is on tight.
2nd, replace your swirl control valve. The 1996 is OBD2, so you cannot remove the swirl control valve unless you want to completely remove the computer.
3rd: MAP sensor should go away if you have one installed now. Just erase the codes.


----------



## jimcasada (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the info. Before I start tackling any codes I want to make sure I have the correct sensor installed. The old sensor number seems to be AESA123-28 6425, but it's very hard to read (see photo). When I do an online search on this number, all I find are used ones for sale. I cannot find a cross-reference for this number to buy a new one. The vehicle seems to ride and drive well, but my gas mileage is not so good, and it seems to have excessive pressure in the tank whenever I open up the gas cap after driving for a while. I'm thinking I must have a serious vacuum flow issue, but first I want to make sure I have all the right parts installed. Again, thanks.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't recognize the part, but that is because I don't spend much time looking at the parts (Because I know what the sensor looks like, but I don't recognize yours. Know what I mean?)

Using Amazon, that looks like the Swirl Control Valve:








Amazon.com: VIAS Control Solenoid Valve 149558J10A - ZHQIAO New P1800 Replacement for Altima Frontier Maxima Murano Quest Pathfinder NV Xterra K5T46673 : Automotive


Buy VIAS Control Solenoid Valve 149558J10A - ZHQIAO New P1800 Replacement for Altima Frontier Maxima Murano Quest Pathfinder NV Xterra K5T46673: EGR Valve Vacuum Solenoids - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





This might be your manifold absolute pressure sensor:





Amazon.com: Hitachi PRS0003 Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor : Tools & Home Improvement


Buy Hitachi PRS0003 Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor: Power Tools Replacement Parts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





To be certain, I'd suggest going to some Nissan dealership site like CourtesyParts | Genuine OEM Nissan Parts & Accessories | Courtesy Parts, type in your truck's VIN, and search for the parts by name. Even if they do not stock them, you can see the part numbers. Once you know the part numbers, you can do a Google search to find other sellers who might have them for less.

My truck is a 94 and has the V6. It gets about 18mpg in mixed driving. Yours should get anywhere from that to 24 with the 4-cylinder. The manual transmission will get better gas mileage than the automatic. If you have a 4x4, you will likely get the same fuel mileage as my 2wd V6 (or worse if you have big tires).

The gas cap should have pressure on it. That pressure is what keeps contaminants from getting into your gasoline.


----------



## jimcasada (9 mo ago)

jp2code said:


> I don't recognize the part, but that is because I don't spend much time looking at the parts (Because I know what the sensor looks like, but I don't recognize yours. Know what I mean?)
> 
> Using Amazon, that looks like the Swirl Control Valve:
> 
> ...


How do you know that this solenoid on Amazon is for the swirl control valve? Maybe that's what I need, but I don't see the numbers matching up (see attachment). The number I got is for the swirl control solenoid is14956VA, but I can't find anything available matching that number. I would also like to change out those vacuum check valves (part14958M), but I'm not finding a match for that number. I've probable spent over $1000 just on rebuilding this engine, so I don't mind spending a few more to get everything working just right. If I can just locate all the right numbers, I'd replace all these solenoids. I'll attach a photo of the solenoid in question located on my vehicle as soon as I post this, but I need to do that from my phone. Again, thanks.


----------



## jimcasada (9 mo ago)

It's the one with a green plastic body wired up via a brown plastic plug, as viewed looking up from underneath the vehicle.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm really not certain, Mr. Jim.

It looks like Courtesy Parts doesn't even show those old parts anymore.






Code P1105 Nissan: Manifold Absolute Pressure/Barometric Pressure Switch Solenoid Valve


The Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP) sensor provides instantaneous manifold pressure information to the engine's Engine Control Module (ECM). The data is




www.autocodes.com





That page has some pictures that might help you identify yours.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The green one is for the evaporative emissions system and is usually called the vapor purge valve and is the 14956-31U00 part number. The black connector is the EGR control solenoid and there are several different part numbers, depending on transmission, drivetrain and emissions certification. I would to to NissanPartsDeal.com and search using your VIN # for keyword "egr control solenoid."


----------



## jimcasada (9 mo ago)

Ok, so I went to NissanPartsDeal.com today and put in my VIN, and Voilà, there it was. It clearly says part 14956VA is the same as 14956-35U00, which since then was replaced by 14956-31U1A. They had 3 different solenoids listed that all look basically the same, but are somehow different. They didn't have it in stock, but I found it on eBay at New EGR Valve Control Switch Vacuum Solenoid For Nissan Sentra Quest 200SX D21 | eBay. It even shows the same AESA123-28 number stamped on the side of it in the photo on eBay, but they didn't put that number in their description. I thing the first problem solved. Thank you all very much.


----------



## jimcasada (9 mo ago)

Update: I changed out that solenoid and P1130 & P0446 went away, but P1105 & P0450 came back after driving about 40 miles. Seems to run better, but still a couple of bugs to swat.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

*P1105: malfunction with the Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP)/Barometric (BARO) pressure switch solenoid valve*

P1105 is a stored code in the ECU, so make sure you clear the code after reading it.

One common mistake when diagnosing a P1105 code is replacing the sensors without checking for any leaks or electrical connection issues first. 

Several repairs can fix a P1105 trouble code and include:

Repair or replace damaged, corroded, open, or shorted electrical wiring and related connectors
Repair or replace leaking vacuum lines
Replace damaged or defective MAP sensor
Replace damaged or defective BARO sensor
Replace damaged or defective ECM
Clear all codes, test-drive the vehicle, and rescan to see if any codes reappear






Diagnostic Trouble Code (DTC): P1105 - MAP/BARO Pressure Switch Solenoid Valve


P1105 code definition The P1105 code is a manufacturer specific powertrain code that means the engine control module (ECM) has detected a fault or malfunction with the Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP)/Barometric (BARO) pressure...




www.yourmechanic.com





*P0450: fuel cap is not on tight causing EVAP system to malfunction*

If the gas cap is on tight, you might need to replace it. Sometimes the seals go out in them.


----------

